# Lathe chisel handles



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey all,

I just finished turning a new handle for a Hosaluk style ferrule that a machinist friend made me and that got me thinking about handle shape for lathe chisels. I tend to like shapes like these:



















Basically they have 2 distinct areas for me to grip them, upper and lower with a hump in between. I was inspired by the handles for Easy Wood Tools. What kind of shape do you put on your custom lathe chisel handles?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I like the feel of the Easy Wood Tools handles. Haven't turned any of my own yet, but that's what I intend to make with some of the paduak I bought at the woodworking show this year.


----------



## TBone68 (May 10, 2013)

I just turned my first handles too…


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

This is the handle I turned for my depth drill. It is styled after the EWT handles. It is very comfortable and the tool works well, but if I made another I would make it a little slimmer, more like a Sorby.

The drill bit is a 3/8th by 18 inch Irwin from Home Depot, and I used some copper pipe for the ferule. The wood is hard maple.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I like both of those styles of handles. Yours is more of what I'd consider a traditional lathe chisel handle, Stuart. I have several shaped like that. What wood is that TBone?


----------

